# Burton Genesis Alternative



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the 2014 Genesis and the 2013 Hologram.

The genesis is all around a soft comfortable binding. The hologram has a hair more response and great tip to tail flex.

I think what separates them the most is the ankle strap. The highbacks have a similar tip to tail feel but the hammock ankle strap is super soft and allows you to butter around without any tight areas.

They both take a little getting use to and I love them both. 

If you already have the Genesis then I suggest you try the Hologram and see what you think. You can always sell it if you don't like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow that's interesting, I never would have thought the Hologram would have more response with that wire system. Im glad I asked. Does it have better tip to tail flex than the reflex baseplate in the Genesis? Im less interested in butters but loading and popping the tail. Thanks Mystery


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not easy for me to explain but I will try. 

The hologram seem to get better pop and ollies out of my Proto HD. I have guessed as to why but I'm still gathering my thoughts on it as well. lol

So...

The reflex gave better board flex and feel but I think that's what took a little pop away. Let me explain. I put the hologram on one end and the Genesis on the other and flexed both directions at the same time to compare. The genesis you could see the board flex through the bottom of the base to give it a smooth continuous bend in the board. The hologram you could see bend or flex point in the board right at the outside of the binding which I think gave the tip/tail a little more tension resulting in a little more pop.

I still get great pop out of the genesis but I just gotta load it a hair more. 

My method was better in the genesis from the soft ankle strap but my pops and spins were better in the hologram. Both are amazing bindings and I will keep both. They get an even score in my book and I will be putting the holograms on my next board. But the Genesis seem like they were made for the Proto. LOL.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That makes sense, I get it. That's why it's always best to make your decisions based less on the theory and more on just what happens in reality. 

Im going to pick up a pair of holograms. Do they have any length adjustment in the heel cup like Unions?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

No. The toe ramp adjust. Straps. High back. And the disc has a fair amount of adjustment in the slotted holes.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks. Im going to try the Hologram and the Contact Pro.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wanted to try the contact pro out really really bad. Will you come back and tell us what you think and how they compare?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Of course. Ordering now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just sold my Holograms. They were comfy, but after 3 days I decided they just weren't for me. Definitely took the entire first day getting used to them, and tried them on my Nitro TG and NS Proto HD. My buddies swear by theirs, but I'm sticking to the Now bindings for...now. I would like to try the Quantums eventually to see if the extra response would be a better fit.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Was that your primary complaint with the Holograms? Response? Or was the whole wire/relay tech something that didn't sit well?

I used to have the Relays and they were just too laid back for me. I like being able to make more precise movements on the fly.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Heel/toe response was pretty good, but too much torsional flex in the highback and just not enough support tip/tail. That latter complaint is basically what they designed it for, but I wonder if the less torsionally flexible Quantum highback would help at all. I've definitely never had a binding that I noticed less though, so comfort was top-notch and ratchets were nice.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Triple8 is right. You have to really want that kind of feel. But this is a perfect example of different preferences. His friends and I love them while him and others don't enjoy that sort of flex. Honestly it's not even a waste of money to try them a ride a few times to see if it's your cup of tea. And if not sell them.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought via Dogfunk so I will exchange them if they aren't right.
And I can live with a little soft or a little stiff, its pop Im after. Riding all camber I like anything that helps actuate the tail quickly and crisply.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Heel/toe response was pretty good, but too much torsional flex in the highback and just not enough support tip/tail. That latter complaint is basically what they designed it for, but I wonder if the less torsionally flexible Quantum highback would help at all. I've definitely never had a binding that I noticed less though, so comfort was top-notch and ratchets were nice.


Rode my new Quantums today. They are exactly the "fix" for people finding the Holograms not stiff enough laterally or in the high back.

The entire binding is stiffer over all and where my Holograms started to cave on hard carves or the pipe wall the Quantums hold up just fine. You still get that feeling of being able to ride with your feet, it's just a little less fun for lack of a better word. The trade off is you can blast the pipe with them, hit bigger jumps etc. I prefer them over my reflex Malavitas.

But I must say the Holograms are more fun if you are someone that doesn't need the performance of the Quantum like a park dude who isn't hitting booters or riding pipe much.

I'm going to use the Holograms for my fun board and I have the Quantums on my Capita NAS which is a nice combination. Really fun in the pipe.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Rode my new Quantums today. They are exactly the "fix" for people finding the Holograms not stiff enough laterally or in the high back.
> 
> The entire binding is stiffer over all and where my Holograms started to cave on hard carves or the pipe wall the Quantums hold up just fine. You still get that feeling of being able to ride with your feet, it's just a little less fun for lack of a better word. The trade off is you can blast the pipe with them, hit bigger jumps etc. I prefer them over my reflex Malavitas.
> 
> ...


Did you not end up getting any contacts?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I got the contact pros too. I bought Now Select, Reflex Malavita, Genesis, Hologram, Quantum, Flux RL. Mainly after a fun all mountain freestyle binding. They all fit the bill but my favorites are Genesis, Quantum, Now Select.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> I got the contact pros too. I bought Now Select, Reflex Malavita, Genesis, Hologram, Quantum, Flux RL. Mainly after a fun all mountain freestyle binding. They all fit the bill but my favorites are Genesis, Quantum, Now Select.


Sweet bejeezus! Did you win the lottery or something? You ever hear of demoing lol?!?! I got the genesis, so its nice to know I'm not missing out any amazing new things:thumbsup:

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> I got the contact pros too. I bought Now Select, Reflex Malavita, Genesis, Hologram, Quantum, Flux RL. Mainly after a fun all mountain freestyle binding. They all fit the bill but my favorites are Genesis, Quantum, Now Select.


Lord have mercy. Nice!

I'm starting to feel hard landings on my left knee. Which has the most damping in your opinion, if you have one.

Now Selects are on my radar, so is the Contact Pro.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The NOW Selects. It's more than just the foot bed, it's the overall design and quality of construction. Hence they are a little heavier than all of the others mentioned but surprisingly just as fun and freestyle capable. The highback isn't giant and the frame design allows for lateral movement.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard that the Flux bindings are going to have flexible base plates next year. If that's true then that will make those bindings a real contender as the only thing that really bothered me about them was the noticeable dead spot. The bindings are so flexible and when you add that rigid base plate it feels more noticeable.


----------

